# Ben's 2013 journey, one step at a time.



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You guys look great! Very comfortable together. 

I look forward to reading more about your journey together.

I've always loved Ben.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done, then. No doubt an odd question - are you wearing just one glove? Sprain perhaps?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have not a clue WHY I took a glove off, we had just finished, I rode in two, so I must of had a good reason to take one off, just have no idea why:lol::lol:

Well spotted


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well done, both of you! :clap:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I have not a clue WHY I took a glove off, we had just finished, I rode in two, so I must of had a good reason to take one off, just have no idea why:lol::lol:
> 
> Well spotted


I usually take a glove off to pick my nose.:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I usually take a glove off to pick my nose.:lol:



Bwahaha, don't remember picking, could of been scratching I suppose, or just trying to get sweat off of my brow, I was stupidly hot for all we had done.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!! 

You and Big Ben look amazing  I'm so excited for your journey together!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm so excited for your journey together!


So am I, more excited than I have been with the future with Ben since I got him.

So my work ons are 

Look up
Stop nagging him
Give him more rein at the trot when told


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can so relate to the older and fatter and more out of shape part. And when we can have a good ride anyway, it is a thing of joy!

Ben is a nice looking horse . I didn't realize he was part Saddlebred.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> So am I, more excited than I have been with the future with Ben since I got him.
> 
> So my work ons are
> 
> ...


So tomorrow, bright & early, you will be working on this, correct????


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Errr no  it's going to be -15*f tomorrow, and -29*f on Tuesday, probably won't be riding for a day or two. Also I have to get brave enough to ride out in the snow fields, I don't have anywhere else to ride.

I'm going to have to find the best way to work on this until spring comes


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Errr no  it's going to be -15*f tomorrow, and -29*f on Tuesday, probably won't be riding for a day or two. Also I have to get brave enough to ride out in the snow fields, I don't have anywhere else to ride.
> 
> I'm going to have to find the best way to work on this until spring comes


 
and yet , in that photo you are wearing only a long sleeved shirt? 
was it that warm? it's only about 40F here today, but I would not be comfy with just waht you had on.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL today it was all the way up to the 30*s in F, I only had my sweater on and I was sweating buckets in the arena, but they have heating in there as well.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I choose to see today as a victory, although it didn't turn out as planned.

The plan was for my friend to pick up Ben and I in her trailer and haul over to the arena for a play afternoon, in reality that didn't happen.

She arrived in her warmblood size, 2 horse straight load and Ben didn't like the look of it over much, he did jump in after a few minutes of messing about, but before she could get the butt bar closed behind him, he shot off backwards, nearly fell over on the ice, and sacred himself. After that the little B would not load, 2 freaking hours it took, I could get the fronts on, sometimes the backs, but everytime he would shoot off again. In the end I got him on and off 3 times without him panicking, so the last time I gave him a small feed on the trailer, then unloaded him and checked him back in he field. Far more important I thought to make his last thought of the trailer a positive one, rather than haul him today.

Instead I grabbed Willow and threw her on the trailer, and she was a total star. Did I ever mention I love this mare? She just walked around the strange arena, marched right up to all the scary things gave them a good checking out, and after that simply ignored them I led her around, lunged her and long lined her, and did some work at the mounting block, then just sat with her watching my friend ride.

I have a lesson with Ben on Sunday, and I'm taking Wills over for an assessment with the trainer to decide what our future will be together. I would rather hurry up and lose the weight rather than lose that mare.

Oh, and my short chaps fit, that might not mean a lot to you, but last time I wore them they were like sausage skins, I was scared they were going to split, now they simply fit, and that little statement means a lot:lol:


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Yay congrats! Are you riding with Cassie from Ace Ranch? She's just down the road from my aunts place. There are a few open shows this summer in the area- shoot me a message if you're looking for any! Vice versa if you know of any. My cousin and I have been googling and looking everywhere for more shows.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Some days you just gotta take what you get! LOL Im glad you where able to work with him, traileringa nd loading and unloading has never been easy for my little Oliver. I truly think somthing must have at some point happend to him...

COngrats on fitting into your chaps!! Me on the other hand..Im so small tryingto gain weight and muscle that my XS breeches and 1/2 chaps are a little loose. So as much as its a goal foryou to loose weight, gain muscle Im tryong to GAIN anything I can....

How about you just send what you dont need to me?! This could be a WIN WIN! 

Looking forward to more pictures! Your boy is so handsome!
Keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

xxdanioo said:


> Yay congrats! Are you riding with Cassie from Ace Ranch? She's just down the road from my aunts place. There are a few open shows this summer in the area- shoot me a message if you're looking for any! Vice versa if you know of any. My cousin and I have been googling and looking everywhere for more shows.


Yup, just started with Cassie and so far so good, let me know of any shows, I was hoping to go to Moose Jaw for the_ Dress Rehearsal show, March 23 & 24, 2013, _But I think I'm going to be in the UK


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

My first show isn't until may 11&12 in Moose Jaw for the app show. Ill msg you the shows we've found so far!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Caught Ben no problem this morning, BONUS

Loaded him on the trailer at first ask, good boy Ben.

Took my stirrups up one hole this week, and it made life so much easier. Today we worked on walking straight, he was great on the wall, but gets lost in the middle of the arena, then we have all sorts of wobbles. We persevered and managed to get some good turns own the centre line and halts at X. Then we had our first really awesome trots, I started to feel what he could really do, it is just an incredible feeling. 

Then I took Willow in for an assessment ride, and there is good news and bad news.

Bad news I have to lose at least 50 pounds before I do much with her:twisted:

Good news, she is worth losing the weight for, I had the HUGEST smile on my face the whole time I was on her, she is just so nice to ride, I love her. 

Then Ben ruined the day by being an absolute pig to load to go home, I mean seriously BAD, he dragged my trainer face first through the snow for a while, and was seriously awful. We had to put him in a pen, and then I reversed the trailer up to it, with much help and advice from the crowd, I really must learn to reverse that **** thing better. Be popped on as good as gold once all his escape options were closed to him. The general consensus is that he is just smart, and takes advantage of any out that he can see when he doesn't want to do something.

Overall though, this is the first day when I really really know that Ben is worth it, I can ride him, I can ride that huge trot, and less is more when riding him, I have been trying to do to much. We will be in the dressage intro class this spring.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like progress to me & congratulations on the clothes fitting better. Losing weight is a hard battle. It took me almost 6 months to lose the 8 pounds I gained when I visited my sister last June. I was only there for 9 days!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Caught Ben no problem this morning, BONUS
> 
> Loaded him on the trailer at first ask, good boy Ben.
> 
> ...


Congrats! That's awesome! Sounds like you had a better riding weekend than I did


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

xxdanioo said:


> Congrats! That's awesome! Sounds like you had a better riding weekend than I did


The riding was great, if I could just get this loading thing sorted once and for all, life will be awesome.



Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!


Thanks, still smiling here.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

After Bens performance with loading to come home on Sunday I have been a little reluctant to try again, I mean you would of had to see him to see how much of a pig he was. Today was the first time this week that I could put aside enough time to try loading him, I knew if it was going to be a fight again I had to have enough time to make sure that I won.

Well, when it came to it I didn't need over much time, I tried a completely different tack with him. 

First I didn't ever put any tension on the lead rope, just kept it slack, if he started back, I went with him straight away, then I walked forward again. I stood in the trailer, with a bowl of horse cubes, and just waited. He stood and thought for a minute or two, then got on, had a few mouthfuls of food, then I took him off. Did it three times, and then put him away, and it was that easy



Lets hope it sticks this time


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Whups. Double post.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Enjoying your adventures with this boy! My hubby's steed is perchXtb. Exceptional horse, though quite mature at 20-ish this year. They've had some pretty epic battles but are great for each other. Rootin for ya!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Aha, after some technical trouble, here is a very short video of just how good he is when he is good

Ben loading - YouTube


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, so here is another discovery..

The farrier was here trimming Ben, he did his usual, pull back in the middle of it, and instead of trying to hold on to him and keep him there, I just went with him, kept the rope slack, and he only took a couple of steps and stopped. He only did it the once this is definite progress happening here. 

In random other news, Stewie was great for his trimming today, first time that he has been trimmed in the 'proper' way, with his hoof between the farriers knees, he has been done the baby way before, one hand on hoof, and one hand nipping, so I am very proud of him.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> OK, so here is another discovery..
> 
> The farrier was here trimming Ben, he did his usual, pull back in the middle of it, and instead of trying to hold on to him and keep him there, I just went with him, kept the rope slack, and he only took a couple of steps and stopped. He only did it the once this is definite progress happening here...
> 
> *From what you've said here and before about trailer loading, I'm thinking Ben is a little on the proud and independent side. He justs needs a bit of time to come to terms with a request and when given it, he comes through.*


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> *From what you've said here and before about trailer loading, I'm thinking Ben is a little on the proud and independent side. He justs needs a bit of time to come to terms with a request and when given it, he comes through.*


This observation would be consistent with my hubby's horse, of whom Ben reminds me so much! Good one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You could well be right, someone else metioned that because he was so old before he was broken in, he is used to being independent. I hope this maybe has given me a key that will help unlock a lot of his potential


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Today was lesson day again, we haven't been doing much riding, to much snow at home here.

The good parts, well I caught him with no issues, and he loaded without a hitch, just walked straight on, set off to my lesson with great hopes. We had a lesson in Western tack today, and that was fun, but more work needed. We are aiming to go to a one day Western schooling show in a couple of weeks, our first outing together, so need to get some practice in. I decided on the Western show as it is schooling, class costs are cheap, and it will get Ben out in a show atmosphere see how he does.

The lesson was good, worked on trot circles today, and we are getting a much better bend, and a much nicer feeling, he is opening up and really giving us some nice paces. I am so happy with my new trainer, she gives me stuff to work on one thing at a time, and lets me see the result of one change before we work on the next one. It was rodeo day today again so there was rough stock arriving, and cowboys warming up with their bucking rigs, so we quit early while he was still concentrating.

Then the day went down hill quick, the new Ben, the beautiful loader was gone, despite me taking it quietly he was back to being a total ***. I declined help from a few people hanging about, then the beast got away from me, and me saviour turned up. This Cowboy appeared, tall, skinny, nice butt, hiding under well used cowboy hat, and behind large sunglasses, "Let me help you ma'am" 

Well he worked with Ben for must of been nearly an hour, just quietly working him, then asking him to load, hanging on when Ben tried to bolt, never got mad, never got angry, never quit, though was mumbling that if he knew that Ben was going to be that stubborn he wouldn't have tried it. Eventually Ben gave up and jumped on, YIPPEE. Got home here and unloaded him, then got him to load himself 3 times before putting him up for the day.

So still working on that one, and now working toward the show!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

But what about the Cowboy (howdy Ma'am)? What happened to the handsome cowboy, that's what I want to know.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Howdee Mam, threw the lead rope over Bens back with a flourish as Ben jumped on. By the time I had got the chain across behind Ben, Howdee had disappeared *sigh*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

le sigh*


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Aw, mon cher, it was not meant to be:-(


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Now on a more horse related note and something that may be useful to you at some point -- I knew someone who consistently had trouble loading her horse after a show to go home until she figured out what was going on: If she untacked and loaded up right away there was trouble; if she let the horse stand for awhile and chill out (figuratively not literally this time of year) and relax then it loaded OK.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I usually do let him stand, while I settle up and chat for a while, but he is just so interested in everything. *SIGH*

Today though we got this






So I guess I will start some short runs to boring places, see if he can do that all the time


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, what's not to like in that!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Chevaux said:


> Well, what's not to like in that!


Nothing as long as it remains his new normal, it is great!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Today was Ben's first show, I took my big English dressage horse, to a western schooling show, and we had great fun. Ben made a lot of friends today, he was such a good boy.

We had a successful day, lots of seconds and thirds, YEAH, lots of classes with only 2 or 3 in them OOPS Today was not about winning, it was all about going to a strange place, with strange horses and being asked to do odd things, and then hang about lots just being patient, and he aced all that. GOOD BOY BEN.

He did have a good run in the trail class and got a genuine 2nd, but for the rest seeing as we were trotting when others were cantering, we were never going to win very much. Our winning was staying in the right pace, making good shapes on patterns, and staying calm all day.

Also a winner he loaded well both times today, took about 2 mins in the morning, and maybe 5 mins loading to come home, not to bad at all.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done!!! Don't suppose there were pics???


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Love love love!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Chevaux said:


> Well done!!! Don't suppose there were pics???


There maybe, I'll share if any surface


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here we go,


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, still feeling proud of the boy today, love him.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Woo! Congrats!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I haven't updated for a while, I have a good reason, the weather has stayed horrible, and we were in the UK for a couple of weeks, meeting our brand new grandson. When we got back I have been using what time I had spare working with Emmy, so today I thought had best get Ben going again.

Caught him up, and gave him yet another good grooming, that is one thing that we have been doing, making enough hair to knit a Shetland pony or two  I put the training surcingle on him, and the long lines, lunged him on two reins on a dry bit of yard, then decided to take him for a walk up the road, first time I have ground driven him out of the yard. He left the yard OK, was a little tentative to set off up the road, but then got his courage together and off we went.

When I ride Ben in the indoor arena, he feels slow and sluggish, I feel like I always need to nag him to get him to walk out, following him up the road though WOOWEE, no slug there, I can barely walk fast enough to keep up with him, good exercise for sure. He was good though, would stand and be peaceful when asked, would turn and walk back toward home, then happily turn and walk away from home again, good boy Ben. 

Then as usual a step to far, turned him around for the last time and drove him home, but instead of turning in I tried to drive him past, good idea for setting a habit of not always turning in, but Oh what a fight we had:twisted: We had rearing, spinning, he got away from me once, so had to follow him into the yard, catch him, then drive him out the road and start all over again. In the end he got it, and we walked up and down the road past the driveway, several times nice and quietly GOOD BOY BEN.

Took him in, brushed him off, fed him and cuddled him, he is to **** smart for his own good, and if you don't win every battle then and there, he will take advantage of you every time after that.

Next to actually ride him out!

Heading out



Looking around



and just hanging out looking handsome.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm going to add Emmy onto this thread, because the contrasts between these two just fascinate me, and also help me understand each one a little better maybe.

First of all, I am definitely to old for this! I was woken up in the night, either the gale blowing, or the hot flush, or the pain from the fight with Ben, took a cold wash, some pain pills and went back to bed. I still could barely move when I woke up this morning, took a while to get mobile.

Today I decided to work Emmy, and she is such a delight, I was just lunging her on a dryish corner of the yard, and she is still learning to watch her feet and cope with a rough surface. She has only ever worked in a groomed arena before coming here, and she gets caught out quite often. She was great at walk and trot on both reins, so I hooked up the side reins and worked her a little more, then tried the canter. I'm really not sure if she has done much canter work, especially on the circle, she runs into it and motor bikes around if you let her. She was a little better with the side reins, and calmed down quicker than normal back to loose rein walking.

Ben is all bolshy man, you ask him to do something he is "why?" and how can I get out of it. The fact that he wasn't broken until so late means that he just doesn't get that get it through his head that I am the boss, and I actually know better. I have to prove it time and time again, and we have physical battles over it.

Emmy is all worry, she needs reassuring that she is doing things right, she knows her stuff and will try and do what she thinks you want, and needs positive reinforcement that she is doing the right thing, but she is always trying to please you. You never have to get physical with her, just the tone of your voice, or the lightest correction has her attention, my biggest worry with her is overpowering her.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great day today, started off by having to dig a trench across the pen and out through the gate to help the drainage, Ahh look, here is Ben come over to help me dig, sweet boy Ben, love you, now stand back a bit, because I want to dig here.

LOL Ben you are so funny, stand over there good, boy.

OK Ben, if you will stand there, then when I bring the shovel up the long handle will hit you in the nose, and yes that is a respectful distance, but it is a long handled shovel OK, silly boy Ben.

Look idiot I told you, now MOVE.

Ben for F%$#@s sake, standing on the edge of the ditches that I'm digging, pushing the dirt back in is NOT freaking helping, %^& off somewhere else will you, Freaking great lump!

This afternoon was work time, I had him out on the lunge line, he was great at the walk and trot, we tried a canter on each rein, mmm more work needed. He falls into the transition, then crow hops, and runs through. He also couldn't hold the gait for long, but all in all wasn't to bad, good starting point. I also worked him in side reins for a short while at a walk and trot, and he did very well.

I liked that he was calm and although he struggled to make the transition to canter, he didn't get totally freaked over it. It didn't help that we were working in a small area, I'm so struggling to get a level dry area to work in at home, oh well hopefully soon.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Great day today, started off by having to dig a trench across the pen and out through the gate to help the drainage, Ahh look, here is Ben come over to help me dig, sweet boy Ben, love you, now stand back a bit, because I want to dig here.
> 
> LOL Ben you are so funny, stand over there good, boy.
> 
> ...


Love it - you've succinctly captured corral life at my place between husband, shovel and horses:rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great day today, no issues with bridling, she has been a little headshy up until now, but we have sorted that one I think. lunging again today, and this time we got a pretty nice canter going on the left rein, good transition, nice shape and can hold it quite well. At the moment not really concerned with maintaining the gait for to long, that will come with fitness I think. On the right rein she has more difficulty picking it up, even starting off on the wrong lead a couple of times, but she drops the gait and tries again. On the right she throws her head up and hollows, any tips on helping that one out?

Really pleased though, she came down nicely after her canter work, which is good for her.

Had her in her new blanket today, what do you think?


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

She looks so adorable western, and in purple! <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lovely  I dig her beautiful face


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

For the last couple of weeks we have been fighting the weather and ground conditions, so not a lot has been done, apart from worming, grooming, taking Stewie to his new home etc etc.

Today it is dry under foot, but so so windy, I got Emmy dressed up in her gear, and took her in the round pen and let her work in there for the first time this year. Considering that the footing was 90% washed away in the flood, and there is a gulley or two running across it I thought she coped very well, and YIPPEE for the very first time I had beautiful canter transitions, not running into them but working into them. She couldn't hold the canter on the right rein, but on the left she was transitioning nicely, and then holding the gait. Her down transitions were awesome today as well. Especially pleased because as well as the gale the boys were working on the new seeder in the yard, including blowing out the lines with huge gusts of air, and she took it mainly in her stride.



Not so happy in her stride was finding the soft spots in the yard where the flood control trenches have been filled in again. We had to do lots of walking around and getting her to be calm when she hit a soft spot. We did eventually get that one kind of sorted, then I was wicked and made her cross one of the open trenches

You want what?



No way Pedro!



Well OK if you insist



Popped her across a couple of times then called a halt, and took her for a graze inhand, her first grass of the year, she rather enjoyed that bit.

More pics just because she is pretty


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Today was Bens first outing in the round pen this year, and he was excellent, also a first, he managed some nice canter transitions. He also got to work out over the rough ground, and cross the ditches, which he did without so much as a flinch.





He is a good boy, his only big issue today, a freak out when tied to the trailer, it didn't last long, once he realized he was hard tied he stopped looked at me with a really filthy look and stood up nicely for the rest of the time.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sunday, took Ben down to trainers own yard, her outdoor arena is fit to use at last. First day in a new place, the wind, which had been a light breeze at our place, was ripping through the trees down there, and I was wondering what sort of ride I would get, answer? FREAKING AWESOME.

He was looky, but not spooky, tried hard, but crap is he lazy, I see a set of spurs in his future.

Cassie nags at me the whole time, I really wonder how Mr G and I would of done under her direction, I am working harder than I have done for years, and when I get it right the difference in Ben is awesome. My homework until next time:

Lots of time in the round pen working on getting him to move off of the lightest leg pressure, knot reins on his neck and let him carry himself how he likes and where he likes, as long as he moves forward from a squeeze. 

Then more round pen work, under saddle, just riding the bend, getting the feeling of impulsion from outside leg, and bend from inside.

I love my horse, he was an **** twice, broke a rope in fighting being tied next to the trailer, and did one of his old pull back tricks when being led back to the trailer. Caught him easily from his escape, and he didn't get off from me on his pull back, found himself being spun in every direction, he didn't like that. He loaded like a dream an the way out, and back, and even better, was quiet and calm in the trailer when we were broke down on the side of the road for two hours!

I also love my new breeches.......


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Ah big bad Ben!! He just has to try you every now and again is all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol CM the trainer calls them his colt moments, because in terms of experience he is still a colt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wouldn't a whip be more effective than spurs?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know which would be more effective, I am prepared to take advice on this.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

From how I understand it, spurs are more about refining aids, not getting the horse to go faster whereas a whip backs up your leg more. However for the western world, it could be different.. I'm not sure.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It is such fun to own 2 horses with such different temperaments, Ben is so green and lazy, he is hard work. 

You ask Ben for something and he just kind of goes, "Yeah I know you want something, but I have no idea what, so I'll keep doing this until you make it clear what you want.

Emmy is so UP, you ask her for something and it's "yeah you want this, or was it that, maybe it was this, Oh screw it I'll panic instead"

I can push Ben, hard, in fact I have to push him hard, because he thinks he knows best, so I have to demand everything.

Emmy I have to ask, and encourage, I have never spent so much time reassuring, and never had a horse who I have to ask so gently, and not demand, because she will melt down. 

Every horse is like a puzzle, you have to keep finding the next bit.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> You ask Ben for something and he just kind of goes, "Yeah I know you want something, but I have no idea what, so I'll keep doing this until you make it clear what you want.
> 
> Emmy is so UP, you ask her for something and it's "yeah you want this, or was it that, maybe it was this, Oh screw it I'll panic instead"


this is what I LOVE about hot breeds. My arab mare is exactly like emmy, I think about doing things and she does it. If you ask her, with the same force you would an average horse, you get a melt down. My cousins drafts on the other hand, go something like this. (squeeze to ask for a trot) Horse plods on. (squeeze harder for a trot) If anything, the walk slows down(bump with your heels) momentary ear flick, continue plodding. (GOOD FIRM KICK) "ok, ok, fine!!" transition to slow jog.

Its great to hear ben is doing so well


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know if all hot breeds are the same, but I'm finding it with the Arabs. I am not a brave rider, but I don't find a reactive Arab scary to ride, because, at least for mine, they are deep down sensible, they don't want to get themselves or their rider in trouble, so mine don't do mindless panic, but they are always alert and on the alert.

It was a defining moment for me yesterday, I had her stopped at right angles to the rails, and was going to get a step or two of side pass, well I asked with the same level of intensity as I ask Ben, and in a few short seconds, parts of seconds, she moved forward, as I was blocking that movement she figured that wasn't it, so she would try back, as I was thinking no not back, ask for a little forward, she is already heading toward the rail again, but has now figured that side pass is what is needed, and is starting to move over, just as I am blocking the forward motion. Emmy, rightly, is now screw you lady I'm going to reverse, and get light on the front, because AGHHHHHH.

All that happened so quickly, it was so scary to see how fast you could melt that mare back down again. We tried again, stop, GOOD GIRL Emmy, now just stand here and breathe, and I'm going to caress your side here, and YES, lovely little movement to the side, GOOD GIRL Emmy, now lets walk around for a while, and then we will try again.

I can so see why she was so overloaded in a show barn, she needs one patient person just to build her confidence in herself from the ground up, if she keeps succeeding she will become awesome, it is my job to help that journey. :wink:

Bluespark, LOL that's Ben to a T, well it was until now, ow we work at ask lightly, if we don't get, then a quick reinforcement with a whip,he is early enough in his training that we can hopefully over come that draft plod mindset:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, another breakthrough with Ben, carry a dressage whip and we have an engine. 

I have been gently, and then more firmly asking, then I end up nagging. Now I ask gently, ask gently again, and if I don't get anything, he gets a reminder. Now there is one thing that Ben is, he is actually quite smart. and in very few repeats I was getting a very smart transition, halt to walk and walk to trot.

I'm still to chicken livered to try and canter him, and riding Ben my 50' round pen feels very claustrophobic :lol::lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> It is such fun to own 2 horses with such different temperaments, Ben is so green and lazy, he is hard work.
> 
> You ask Ben for something and he just kind of goes, "Yeah I know you want something, but I have no idea what, so I'll keep doing this until you make it clear what you want.
> 
> ...


Sky is a mixture of both of your horses. He's green and has his hard "I'm trying!!" days, and then others he's like "I AM IN MY OWN WORLD, LALALALALA.. OMG A DEER... RUN!!!!" yeah haha.. it's a lot of fun. 



Golden Horse said:


> Yeah, another breakthrough with Ben, carry a dressage whip and we have an engine.
> 
> I have been gently, and then more firmly asking, then I end up nagging. Now I ask gently, ask gently again, and if I don't get anything, he gets a reminder. Now there is one thing that Ben is, he is actually quite smart. and in very few repeats I was getting a very smart transition, halt to walk and walk to trot.
> 
> I'm still to chicken livered to try and canter him, and riding Ben my 50' round pen feels very claustrophobic :lol::lol:


I'm happy that works for you!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is the end of this thread sadly, some things in life do not work out as we hope.

As many of you know I had an accident getting on Ben back on 1st July, I ended up in hospital for 3 weeks, and am still rehabbing to some extent. The decision was made to sell Ben, so he was advertised as soon as I was fit enough to be able to present him at all. 

Sadly the first person who came to see him was doing great, until she tried to get on him
- In case anyone is wondering I was completely open and honest with this buyer about his history, but she was more than happy to ride- 

trouble is she never got a chance to actually ride because he repeated the exact same move with her, and got the same result, fortunately she only suffered a little bruising. 

I wish I could give a happy ending, but I have spoken to the trainers who have worked with Ben before, and no one is willing to take him on. He is currently advertised with full disclosure, at very little money, and husband just wants him away from here. Unless I can find someone, and the RIGHT someone in the next few weeks, well lets say there's not a lot of future for Ben.

I have debated updating his story, but you have followed our story, and this is where it ends one way or another.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that. What is the move that he makes, Golden?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

One jump forward, like a big canter depart step, head up, one more jump forward head down, pulls you forward onto his neck, then drops his shoulder.

I am not sure what he will be like mounting from the ground.

I have no idea if he would do the same in a western saddle, rather than the English.

I do know that the next person who tries has to have the skill to stick it, because IF he does it again, and IF he dumps a 3rd person, he will have that move sorted.:-(


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, crap - that's all I've got to say. Remember that cowboy who helped you load him that time? I wonder if he makes house calls?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Closing chapter in the Ben story, he just left for his new home, and I'm crying my fool eyes out. Just because a relationship is wrong, doesn't stop it hurting when it is over.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

So very bittersweet isn't it? Are you willing to share the circumstances?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ben has set off on the first step of the journey, he wont get to his final destination until the spring, as he is heading for the Yukon. :shock:

He will overwinter in Sask, and then go up next year and be restarted, he will be used as a western trail horse, the thing he was really happy doing at the trainers.


----------

